
Ask HN: Best way to handle user authentication for a high volume Node.js App - tcarn
I am considering Passport since it seems to have pretty good documentation, but I want to make sure I&#x27;m not missing out on something better. This app could have a ton of traffic, so I am trying to build it very efficiently right from the start.
======
whatnotests
If you're using bcrypt for authenticating passwords, that may end up being the
most compuationally-expensive part of your entire application.

Consider running your authentication service as a separate node server so it
can scale independent of the rest of your application.

------
1ba9115454
It's unlikely you'll have efficiency problems at the user acquisition stage.

It's generally 1 insert into a user table.

The most important thing is your users security. The passwords need to be
hashed and salted.

------
trcollinson
I use auth0 and have been very pleased with its performance and documentation.
I would suggest you take a look.

------
borplk
What's "high volume"?

